# 10mm polystyrene



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone know where i can get some 10-15mm (ish) polystyrene? 

Everywhere i look (hardware stores, builders merchants etc) seems to do 40-45mm and above which is too thick for what i want it for.

Any ideas anyone...?

Cheeeeeers! :2thumb:


----------



## Ebola Infected (Mar 20, 2009)

*ebay*

hi. theres a couple of sellers on ebay that i use regularily. good price and 99% next day delivery. when i go into my account i will check his name for you. i really rate this seller. cheers


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

B&Q do it as far as i remember.


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

What 10mm? Are you sure? the only stuff i ever saw there was around 45mm thick (over an inch)

I know they do the stuff that's like polystyrene on a roll but that's too flimsy and thin


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

they do it different thicknesses in 8x4 sheets. In my local one (a big one) it's next to the wood cutting and insulation sections.


----------



## ashmellor (Apr 5, 2008)

just buy a big tv and get it for free


----------



## Gutted2BLeaving (Jul 6, 2009)

Wickes do it in 25mm thickness, half size sheets are about £3.91. Wickes  – Insulation – Constructional Insulation – Polystyrene Insulation – Polystyrene Sheet


----------



## reaper307 (Jul 19, 2009)

hi ya go wicks diy £3.98 4 a 2440*600 sheet smallest 25mm hope this helps


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

B&Q do 25mm sheets 8x4 for £11.56 thats ideal for building viv backrounds or u can get packing off ebay at 10mm just type it in search i saw it yesterday


----------

